# Cruze 2018, mods for 200+ HP



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I asked Jerry at BNR for a high fuel economy tune for my 2016 LE2, get about 195hp at the crank. (19.6lb/min of airflow)

I believe performance tunes from BNR and Trifecta are about 210-215hp at the crank with no mechanical changes.


----------

